# Soldering Holes In Tubs



## Crestedgeek (May 4, 2011)

Just started this thread to see people's opinions on using a soldering iron to make air holes in tubs?

This seems quite commonly done but surely it produces toxic gases?

Is it bad for the reptiles living inside or bad for the person soldering the holes and could it have any health effects on either?

If you guys could share any experiences or opinions that would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Crestedgeek said:


> Just started this thread to see people's opinions on using a soldering iron to make air holes in tubs?
> 
> This seems quite commonly done but surely it produces toxic gases?
> 
> ...


Do it a couple of days prior to putting the animal in then and do it in a well ventilated area and should be fine after a day or so


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Did use a soldering iron as it seemed to be the easiest way from what i had read, i then decided to use a drill and having realized how much easier and neater it is the soldering iron is no more.Just make sure the drills are nice and sharp and ideally the drill has variable speed. If you want to drill large holes use a smaller drill first. You are correct the burnt plastic really does stink and is toxic too.

Regards


catch and release


----------



## Crestedgeek (May 4, 2011)

Cheers for the reply chris is it bad for humans aswell whilst doing it?

Thanks


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Crestedgeek said:


> Cheers for the reply chris is it bad for humans aswell whilst doing it?
> 
> Thanks


I presume in a well ventilated area it would be fine, but I drilled the holes in my RUBS seemed to be easier for me.

Gemma


----------



## Crestedgeek (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for your reply also and i might try using a drill on a spare first before i go cracking any decent ones haha

thanks


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I have done quite a bit of soldering on tubs and have suffered no ill affects, as long as you do it in a well ventilated room (or out doors)


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

soldering is fine, the toxins would diffuse into the air quite quickly and wouldnt cause harm. (unless you inhaled it right from the spot!)

i also changed to a drill, but after my soldering iron broke


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

well it will be toxic to humans if you breathe it in cos obviously its brning plastic. with mine i ue a hot screw driver to do the holes then leave the rub and lid outside for a bit to air it out before putting anything in it


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd go for the drill option, high speed, low pressure shouldnt give you an cracks


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

After a couple hours the toxic gases would be long gone, providing you haven't 'locked' them in the tub with the lid on.

I personally prefer the soldering iron because I've ended up cracking quite a few larger expensive plastic tubs with the drill.

Then again I am female, and apparently only men can use power tools :whistling2:


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

beaniebopps said:


> Then again I am female, and apparently only men can use power tools :whistling2:


your quite right


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

beaniebopps said:


> After a couple hours the toxic gases would be long gone, providing you haven't 'locked' them in the tub with the lid on.
> 
> I personally prefer the soldering iron because I've ended up cracking quite a few larger expensive plastic tubs with the drill.
> 
> Then again I am female, and apparently only men can use power tools :whistling2:


Haha, thats what happened with me too, cracked a few rubs as I tried to drill :whistling2:

Gemma


----------

